# Cincinnati Machine Tools, Erdington, Birmingham, March 2010



## TranKmasT (Sep 9, 2010)

The former British headquarters of Cincinnati Machine Tools, has been a landmark on Birmingham’s skyline since 1957, with it's subtle art-deco inspired exterior design. On the inside Cincinnati is pure 1950’s style and American glamour with lots of marble, terracotta and terrazzo, and as well as a gym and canteen it has its own 200 seat Auditorium. Cincinnati Machine Tools, now MAG, have moved just around the corner to Fort Dunlop. 



1)





2)




3)




4)




5)




6)




7)



8)




9)




10)




11)




12)



Check out the suits...

13)




14)



How to cross the moat..

15)




16)



Aircon still working.

17)




18)




19)




20


----------



## JEP27 (Sep 9, 2010)

Beautiful pics, what a cool place. Thanks


----------



## muppix (Sep 9, 2010)

I love that floor in #17!


----------



## night crawler (Sep 9, 2010)

I have used there machies in the past and thought them really good, wondered where they were based.


----------



## krela (Sep 9, 2010)

Like it a lot! 

Shame Urban Trash have got their hands on it.


----------



## klempner69 (Sep 9, 2010)

Cracking report fella..if you get a chance to shoot some exteriors,I would like to see them.Well done


----------



## bonecollector (Sep 9, 2010)

Nice pics mate.
I did some work there a few years back trying to sort out a problem with one of their machines.
I never saw half of what you have.


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Sep 9, 2010)

Nice to see a 'brand new' WWI era horizontal milling machine and second operation lathe in original condition - hope they are not candidates for the scrap furnace.


----------



## Kaputnik (Sep 9, 2010)

Loving this place! the vintage lathe and horizontal miller, the tiled floors, everything.


----------



## J_a_t_33 (Sep 9, 2010)

Wow, not often you find untouched places like that! Awesome write up & pics!


----------



## KooK. (Sep 9, 2010)

WANT! very cool, despite being a bit worse for wear, still looks awesome.


----------



## Andymacg (Sep 10, 2010)

ohh loving the floor pic, and that place is litterally 5 mins from my house, and my neighbour is chuffed aswell, as youve got a pic of his old locker


----------



## TranKmasT (Sep 10, 2010)

Andymacg said:


> ohh loving the floor pic, and that place is litterally 5 mins from my house, and my neighbour is chuffed aswell, as youve got a pic of his old locker



Thats's great. Ask him if he ever watched any shows in the auditorium.


----------

